# Made an infographic, is it useful enough?



## Davis Patch (Oct 28, 2015)

*Guys, hi! My name is Davis, and I’ve made an infographic about biggest jackpots all over the world and of all the times (link on the infographic below the text). The reason is why I write here is to know, how much it would be helpful for you, so I really feel need in your feedback. People, that I found and results, that they get impressed me. Indeed, infographic one of the best ways to systematize facts, because it’s simple to view andcomprehension. I’m glad to hear your advices and all your thoughts about is. Thank you!*

*Link: http://casinority.com/the-biggest-jackpots-in-the-history-of-gambling/*


----------

